# Helldiver Rescue!



## Orion_vp31 (Aug 7, 2011)

Pretty cool to see a rescue taking place! Thank god for those submariners!!!

US Navy F6F Hellcat and SB2C Helldiver in flight over the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice find, what a gold mine that site is.


----------



## Readie (Aug 9, 2011)

Fabulous find, Thanks for sharing it with us
cheers
John


----------

